# What rideshare app?



## Jon Michael Plotter (Jan 7, 2016)

Do you suggest for calculating right earnings and to keep track of deadhead miles. Would like to hear some thoughts. Thank you


----------



## Jon Michael Plotter (Jan 7, 2016)

Why the [email protected] is this thread being moved to Taxes. I had created this under technology. What a freaking joke is this


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Jon Michael Plotter said:


> Do you suggest for calculating right earnings and to keep track of deadhead miles. Would like to hear some thoughts. Thank you


There are a number of apps that do a pretty good job tracking mileage. I use Quickbooks Self Employed. This app automatically keeps tracks of mileage, then you go into the app later and classify the mileage to business or personal. It also ties into your bank accounts so you can easily track expenses


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Q1EE7G/?tag=ubne0c-20

Here's a link,

Been using it for years.


----------



## Nest0817 (Sep 28, 2016)

Stride


----------

